# red creek an george county



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

george county sheriffs dept paid a visit to red creek for the mud bug ride , several people were stopped an had to pour out there beer an stuff ,plus tickets for possesion, 3 people that ride with us were stopped at the entrance of the camper section(sandy creek rd). this was the 1st time i had heard of geoge county being there on the roads not in the park, just throwing this out to let future visitors know, the guys i know are going to fight the ticket for illegal search , if you were stopped post up maybe we can get a big group to contest the tickets


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Is this in a park to go riding or a local spot? Cause I don't think they can come in a park and give tickets for drinking when the park allows it.


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Dry County, it's a weird situation, it's a volume thing I Think. You can have it, bring it in, but it can't be more than a certain amount. I'm betting they had more than whats allowed by law. Which is pretty much the case for every cooler going in that park. lol


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

its a pay to ride park, george county were on the public road stopping in an out traffic from the park, we had stone county inside the park ,mosty for securty , they never said anything about the beer an such, they were there for fights an such, an yes most people bring enought to get thru the weekend as its over 20mi to the liquor store, but i think the way it is they are not allowed to search if it is not visable with out a search warrant, the way i hear it is the park has an understanding with the law in g county, i hope all that got a ticket show up to contest them


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

If they had beer and told to pour out that may fall into probable cause for a search. Don't agree with it but, it is the law. In Oregon, if you ride on public land and can blow a .08 it's a DUII on your driving record!!!!!


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

They can only search for reasonable suspicion but the kicker is they can legally search if they "smell" it so nothing you can really do to stop them any cop can lie and say they smelled it

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

no open containers no visiable beer, for the 3 people that were with us, they asked if the had any beer in the truck ,an (being honest) they replied yes,they should have lied to the police i guess,


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

That sucks! I think I'd try to fight that.

Sent from my PB99400 using Tapatalk


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i would for sure fight it, they would either have to drop the ticket, or feed my arse for however long it took to wait out the fine,


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Find out how many people were at the ride and about how many go to the park yearly (or make up a believable number) and write to the mayor (quick Google showed mayor of Gulfport?), some state reps and the governor showing how much $$ they stand to lose if they continue this. It really could lose them a lot of business and tax dollars. 

I really dont NEED to drink to have a good time riding but I do always take some beer with me. I liked Red Creek but I wont spend my money going down there again if they are going to do something like that. They should worry more about all the stolen ATVs in that area than people taking a few beers to private property.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Col_Sanders said:


> Find out how many people were at the ride and about how many go to the park yearly (or make up a believable number) and write to the mayor (quick Google showed mayor of Gulfport?), some state reps and the governor showing how much $$ they stand to lose if they continue this. It really could lose them a lot of business and tax dollars.
> 
> I really dont NEED to drink to have a good time riding but I do always take some beer with me. I liked Red Creek but I wont spend my money going down there again if they are going to do something like that. They should worry more about all the stolen ATVs in that area than people taking a few beers to private property.


I completely agree however with it being private property I don't know if Mississippi laws are the same as Alabama's but if you charge one penny to access that land it then becomes public property with admission 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kuntrykrawler650i (Nov 6, 2011)

First time I've ever heard of George Co. setting up a road block out there! they must have been behind on their quota! 22 people out of abour 1500 got caught, yes i was one of them! I know the law but i still see them as dirty cops! entrapment!


----------

